# Any photos of a pre-facelift E46 sallon with the MtecII bodykit?



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I want to see how it looks. I ve seen it alot on post facelift models, but I wonder how would that look like on a pre-facelift.


Cheers, and thanks in advance.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

the only official shot i have. i have several pix of people's cars, but hesitate to upload w/out permission.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I want to see how it looks. I ve seen it alot on post facelift models, but I wonder how would that look like on a pre-facelift.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks in advance.


It is very similar to the ///M kit on M3's. Since they never facelifted the M3 that should help you as well. Just ignore the power hump in the middle of the hood.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I want to see how it looks. I ve seen it alot on post facelift models, but I wonder how would that look like on a pre-facelift.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks in advance.


Thanks guys. Still havent decided yet....
It will cost around 2.4k$


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

(this car is the Clubsport, so it's got the extra front splitters)


----------



## buckeyebimmer (Mar 29, 2004)

The pics of my 2000 328i are in the 3 series gallery.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Saloon or Coupe? Your signature is 320Ci, yes?

Anyway, I put the kit on my mid-2000-build 330Ci coupe (since sold.)

It will look really good!


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. This will be a great mod. I really like the MTECII pack, which although expensive, it looks great.

Thanks again!!


----------

